# 5000 mile interval oil change cost?



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm nowhere near that yet but am curious as to what the average cost is for having the oil changed. I recall someone saying they paid up to $130 or so..yikes. At least it's not a specially made 10W-60 synthetic only available through the dealer like with my M3


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Going in for mine next Tueadsy. $89.95


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Chuck Cheeze)*

Well that sounds a little more reasonable that what I heard on this board previously. I remember someone saying about $130 which is insane. Are you bringing the oil yourself?


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

The dealer in Bristol, TN quoted $80.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

The prices are inconsistent because some dealers simply charge less, and others are using non-synthetic oil. $80-100 is fair for an oil change with synthetic, which is all the 5,000 miles service is supposed to be. My local dealer and selling dealer a little further away both say $130, and justify it by saying it is a complete inspection but the manual doesn't say it's any more than an oil change.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

My dealer quoted me $ 105 with synthetic oil for the 5000 mi.


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (wineman)*

Who is your dealer, wineman?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (silverandteak)*

V6 - $69.95
V8 - $76.95
5W40 Syn.
Balance of oil [last quart] returned to customer so he can "top-off" -till next 5,000 change.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (silverandteak)*

silverandteak,
I'll bet the only other inspection they're doing is checking the wiper fluid and maybe tire pressure? $130 is way too much in any case.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

$197.00 at Joe Heidt Motors in Ramsey, NJ ($186 + tax). And no, they didn't use any lube when they had me bend over








Roy


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (royeus)*

LMAO!!! They should be put behind bars for that one


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

That place is a black hole. 
He should go to Crestmont VW in Wayne, NJ. Better place.


----------



## TheWaterSkier (Dec 12, 2003)

Anyone know the oil capacity of the V8?
My dealer charges $100.00. If the thing holds 8 quarts at $5.75/quart plus $14.00 for filter, that's $60.00 in materials. $40.00 profit for an oil change?
Roger


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (silverandteak)*

I use Murrieta VW they have only been open 3 mo. now and the parts & service dept. seems to be quite helpful and informative. I like them so far and the parts manager Alfonso has been giving me 10-20 % off on accessories. 
He quoted me $ 22 nad change for an oil filter which is actually a cartridge type, the housing has a cooler bulit-in, so it stays.


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (wineman)*

Filter - $20
Oil - 8qt synthetic Mobil 1, 0w-40 - $40
Changing oil yourself and discovering complexity of it all - PRICELESS!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheWaterSkier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWaterSkier* »_Anyone know the oil capacity of the V8?
My dealer charges $100.00. If the thing holds 8 quarts at $5.75/quart plus $14.00 for filter, that's $60.00 in materials. $40.00 profit for an oil change?
Roger


You have to remember that there's a charge for labor, not only the cost of the materials. It's unfortunate VW doesn't sport the bill for regular maintenance like oil changes.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

I am sure Labor is a big part of it. For anyone who has not read liv2ryd long yet but quite good piece on what a pain in the hind end the V8 is to change it may very well be worth the $40.00 over cost. Now the $190 that was a hose job, but I bet if you could even find a place to do it if you brought your own oil and filter, you would only get the " standard " oil change price once until they realized what a pain in the hind end the T-Reg is.
For anyone who missed that great post here is the link: (Thanks, liv2ryd) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Steve T.
(and no I do not work for VW)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1138757


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_I am sure Labor is a big part of it. 

Yeah, when VW dealers are charging $100 - $197 to change the oil and Wal-Mart does it with auto factory authorized oil for $12.99, you know that some VW dealers are wallet gouging. 
Oh well, when the Chinese T-Rexes are built, they will probably be made faster, better and cheaper than in Brataslavia and the electronics will certainly be upgraded from the obsolete CD NAV system.


----------



## DongTran (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (trexer001)*

Why the hell is the price so high? As stated above, materials are like $60 RETAIL, their cost most certainly less. 
I just changed the oil in my dad's new 4Runner for $19.95 at a dealership in San Diego. They gave me a coupon for a free oil change because my oil change took 35 minutes, instead of under 29 which is their target goal. Materials being probably around $10 for a V8...labor = $10.
(yes, I change my s2000 oil myself) Honda dealerships are $30 materials/labor included generally done in :30 as well. Around 5 qts of vanilla non-syn + a Honda oil filter which retails for ~$4.50 for an S2000 which is probably around ~$5 materials their cost which brings labor to about $25.
My point isn't to compare between Yoda/Honda/VW build quality/whatever so please don't start, but what is so special about VW/Audi labor?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (DongTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DongTran* »_Why the hell is the price so high? As stated above, materials are like $60 RETAIL, their cost most certainly less. 
My point isn't to compare between Yoda/Honda/VW build quality/whatever so please don't start, but what is so special about VW/Audi labor?

It's part of the joy of owning a German automobile


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

I was quoted $79.95 when I made the appointment, but two days later when I brought it in it had "gone up per Volkswagen" to $110. I called BS, and they honored the original quote. Ended up being $78.23...here's how it broke down:
Labor $20.25
1 Filter ($15 list) $10.00
1 Washer (.27 list) .18
7 (liters? quarts?) synthetic oil @ $5.90 ($6.70 list) $41.30
1 Solvent ($3.15 list) $2.08
Tax $4.42


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Huge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huge* »_I was quoted $79.95 when I made the appointment, but two days later when I brought it in it had "gone up per Volkswagen" to $110. I called BS, and they honored the original quote. Ended up being $78.23...here's how it broke down:
Labor $20.25
1 Filter ($15 list) $10.00
1 Washer (.27 list) .18
7 (liters? quarts?) synthetic oil @ $5.90 ($6.70 list) $41.30
1 Solvent ($3.15 list) $2.08
Tax $4.42


Hey Huge..not a whole lot different than what you pay for your M3 eh?


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

If you know of a BMW dealer in So Cal that will do an M3 oil change for $78, let me know!
I don't mind paying more for synthetic; costs even out in the long run, and intervals twice as long are a nice bonus


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Huge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huge* »_
If you know of a BMW dealer in So Cal that will do an M3 oil change for $78, let me know!
I don't mind paying more for synthetic; costs even out in the long run, and intervals twice as long are a nice bonus










Sorry, I was referring to that $110 price point which is about what I paid at Sterling BMW in Newport Beach. I don't think you'll find any dealer that can do it for that low unfortunately. I think for our Tregs the oil change intervals won't depend on whether it's synthetic oil or not. First two are 5k mile intervals and then 10k mile intervals after that if I'm not mistaken. Btw, how many miles have you racked up on the Treg now?


----------



## DukeUsul (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Leith VW in Cary NC did my oil change for $65.


----------



## Pedro1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

This is so funny in The States. In Europe the first service, and oil change, is after 15.000 mile (25.000 km)







. Do we use other oil??


----------



## Newfy (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Pedro1)*

Good point Pedro 1 ! I do find it interesting also that people who have paid over 50,000. would worry about a 130. oil change? My first change is free. Thanks Gene Lagen VW.
reflex silver V8 Air PPSII


----------



## Pedro1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Newfy)*

Hi Newfy,
I can make it even better. In Switzerland all services are for free up the first 70.000 miles (100.000 km) or the first 10 years. 
Not only with VW but also for my Volvo (V70R) I only see the garage every 15.000 miles.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Cook Audi / Porsche / VW in MI.
$149
V8
Labor $45 (I was there for about 90 minutes +)
Parts $90
Receipt had a coupon for a $129 oil change.
Not complaining, I pay $60 at Uncle Ed's Oil Change for my Mustang Cobra with 4.5 qts of Mobile 1, and that takes 20 min. to change.


----------



## mklui (May 10, 2001)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

I just had it done last week at a local dealer. The total cost was around $110. Here is a break done of what they claimed they did in the 5000 miles service:
Oil and filter change
Check and top fluids
Check and adjust tire pressures
Multi point inspection
And here is a break done on costs:
Filter - $18.18 (VWN 021 115 562 A)
Washer - $0.78 (VWN N 013 849 3)
Engine oil - $59.85 (VWN ZVW 352 540 S)
Labor - $31.20


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Pedro1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pedro1* »_Hi Newfy,
I can make it even better. In Switzerland all services are for free up the first 70.000 miles (100.000 km) or the first 10 years. 
Not only with VW but also for my Volvo (V70R) I only see the garage every 15.000 miles.

Pedro1,
How much did you have to pay for the vehicle? Just wondering...


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Just did mine this last week at Aristocrat VW in Orlando, and it was $99.95 plus tax, full Syntec Synthetic. 
My only gripe, which I will address with them for the future, is they had to keep it an extra 2 days to kill some wind noise I was getting (a whistling they attributed to a drop of glue being left in a wind channel). Well, they covered a rental car, but it was through Enterprise as a intermediate class, and I was embarassed to drive what I got - a Suzuki Aerio







Not going to let that happen again. Wonder what Phaeton owners get to drive - a Ford Taurus???


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_Just did mine this last week at Aristocrat VW in Orlando, and it was $99.95 plus tax, full Syntec Synthetic. 
My only gripe, which I will address with them for the future, is they had to keep it an extra 2 days to kill some wind noise I was getting (a whistling they attributed to a drop of glue being left in a wind channel). Well, they covered a rental car, but it was through Enterprise as a intermediate class, and I was embarassed to drive what I got - a Suzuki Aerio







Not going to let that happen again. Wonder what Phaeton owners get to drive - a Ford Taurus???

LOL, that's funny. The dealer near me has a large fleet of Jettas they give out as loaners to their customers. In fact, they will deliver the Jetta by flatbed pickup to your residence and take your Touareg back to their facilities if it's in need of servicing!!


----------



## mklui (May 10, 2001)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCinOC* »_
LOL, that's funny. The dealer near me has a large fleet of Jettas they give out as loaners to their customers. In fact, they will deliver the Jetta by flatbed pickup to your residence and take your Touareg back to their facilities if it's in need of servicing!!

What's the name of the dealer? Is it Commonwealth VW?


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (mklui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mklui* »_
What's the name of the dealer? Is it Commonwealth VW?

Nope, McKenna VW in Huntington Beach.


----------



## Pedro1 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Hi TCinOC,
I am "lucky", in Switzerland the VAT is not too bad. A fully loaded V6 is around $64.000. In The Netherlands you pay 30% more!!


----------



## DongTran (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: (TCinOC)*

[q]It's part of the joy of owning a German automobile[/q]
Where is the relevancy in the "joy" of owning a German automobile versus a Japanese attributed to the labor charge for vehicle service? I am at a loss of words.


_Modified by DongTran at 7:02 AM 1-7-2004_


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (DongTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DongTran* »_[q]It's part of the joy of owning a German automobile[/q]
Where is the relevancy in the "joy" of owning a German automobile versus a Japanese attributed to the labor charge for vehicle service? I am at a loss of words.

_Modified by DongTran at 7:02 AM 1-7-2004_

Hey DongTran..it's called "SARCASM"


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

Mine was over $130! Dealer spent less than one hour, so some of that was definitely gouging.
Still, since they buy new tires for life if I get all my service done there, it's not too bad.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (gnosys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnosys* »_Mine was over $130! Dealer spent less than one hour, so some of that was definitely gouging.
Still, since they buy new tires for life if I get all my service done there, it's not too bad.

Hmmmm -- paying $40+ extra every oil change service *5 = $200 for the 1st 50k miles -- one may wonder how much any other maint will cost extra. But if not this may indeed be worth it.








The more important question I guess would be are they competent and give you good service otherwise.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

I just got my oil changed today and i was kinda scared it was going to be a lot of money.well to my suprise it was really cheap.Total for everything was $52.57.
you cant beat that kinda price when you keep hearing about all these expensive oil changes.Later


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Devoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devoman* »_I just got my oil changed today and i was kinda scared it was going to be a lot of money.well to my suprise it was really cheap.Total for everything was $52.57.
you cant beat that kinda price when you keep hearing about all these expensive oil changes.Later

Wow, that's a good price! I wish all dealers offered that.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

I can't believe the prices I'm reading for oil changes on the Touareg. The dealership I bought my Touareg from says the cost is $45 out the door.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I can't believe the prices I'm reading for oil changes on the Touareg. The dealership I bought my Touareg from says the cost is $45 out the door.

Just goes to show how some dealers SHAFT their customers!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TREGinginCO)*

Oil and filter alone will cost $45, and only for a V6. Add another $10 for a V8's additional 2 quarts. With synthetic of course.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TREGinginCO)*

I think Tynan's told me ~$45 labor if I brought my own oil and filter for my V-8. Really very fair considering the time necessary to drop the underbody fairing to do the job.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (DenverBill)*

SHHHHH, quiet. I got away with $33.39 for filter and labor (only $10.50 for the labor) when I brought in my own oil at 5k. On Monday I go in for 10k. I don't want my dealer to get wind of these shameful overcharges by other dealers and get ideas how he can rob me.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (spockcat)*

I didnt have to bring oil or anything.Just the Touareg and they charged me $8.00 for labor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Devoman)*

Labor costs in FL are lower I guess. You can't buy a house up here for $45,000 like you can in FL.


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (spockcat)*

I just had my 5,000 mile service, $132.00


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Free! It was included in my sale.


----------



## cyberbro (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (Leweyb)*

I just paid 65.00 but Im sure I did not get synthetic!


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (cyberbro)*

I just got a $145 quote from Dirito in Walnut Creek and $110 from Lithia. They've got to be kidding. I asked them both if I could bring my own and they said no.
hm


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (hmatos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hmatos* »_I just got a $145 quote from Dirito in Walnut Creek and $110 from Lithia. They've got to be kidding. I asked them both if I could bring my own and they said no.
hm

Sounds like you had better bring a different kind of lube if you know what I mean


----------



## treg4me (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (royeus)*

I just got back from my dealer and I was told $140 for oil change, tire pressure check, fluid top-off, air filter change (says a specail kind of filter), 7-8 quarts of Synthetic oil.
I never heard of $140 for a friggin oil chnage. This is highway robbery. The 10K mile service would cost another $140 + more for tire rotation. 
This is obscene especailly for a car that squeals when braking.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (treg4me)*

A new set of air filters at 5k? Do they think you live in the desert? I'm pretty sure that VW doesn't suggest new air filters until at least 20k. 
Ask them how much is it for just an oil change and you will bring your own synthetic oil as there is a brand you prefer.
You should pay $40 to $50 for that and the oil will cost you about $40 on top of it.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: 5k service cost*

5k service - $43.93 complete including tax also adjusted HID headlights and researched moving remote antenna and heated wheel display.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Just thought I'd chuck this in. Having read these posts about a 5k mile oil change, I phoned my UK dealer to ask whether they would recommend changing the oil any earlier than the standard 20k mile service.
In their words: "We see no benefit in changing the oil any earlier than specified. We could take your money and do it anyway if you want, but we wouldn't think it worthwhile".
I mentioned to them that I have always changed the oil frequently on my previous cars (admittedly, sports cars mostly) and they said that it was a waste of money on the Touareg. They said that the UK is very light on engines - no extreme temperature fluctuations, excessive dust, poor fuel etc. They reckon the fully synthetic stuff is more than capable of lasting the full 20k miles (with top-ups of course).
I don't know if you guys have different oil specs for your Tregs... But thought I'd share this info. 


_Modified by prhim at 4:00 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## darylhuff (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (MegaZapFan)*

It looks like Sunnyvale VW wins the prize. I have to take my car in for other reasons and they want $189 for the 5000 oil change!







I guess I'll be changing my own oil or finding another dealer.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (darylhuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darylhuff* »_It looks like Sunnyvale VW wins the prize. I have to take my car in for other reasons and they want $189 for the 5000 oil change!







I guess I'll be changing my own oil or finding another dealer.

Yeah but I'm sure they're including the Vaseline right?


----------



## sjwass (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (TCinOC)*

Just had my 5000 mile service at Jack Daniels in Fairlawn NJ. They charged an amazingly low price of $83.00. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm so happy. They also gave me a 2005 A4 loaner and even called me when the car was done. They also performed a TCM update for harsh shifting and an ECM software update for engine surge. I could get used to this kind of service. 
Imagine that, one of the lowest prices is in NJ. We also have the lowest gas price. Ahh, the benefits of living here.


----------



## jjacob1 (Jun 22, 2004)

Brown's in Richmond, VA charges $146.00 for an oil change. I'm off to Jiffy Lube


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

Just had mine done - $104 included parts, labor and tax. Updated the nav, exterior wash, and in and out in 45 minutes, not counting the half hour I spent chatting with the service tech.








Very happy with Minuteman VW in Bedford, MA.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: 5000 mile interval oil change cost? (ksand)*

Just changed the oil in my V6 myself a couple days ago. Total parts cost were less than $45 (6+ qts Mobil 1 0w40, filter plus crush washer). I was a bit apprehensive about changing it myself given the previous posts, however, the entire procedure was almost exactly like that in my old 2000 Jetta VR6 so it was a piece of cake (but relatively messy). Given the similarity between the two engines, I guess I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## shreesathe (Sep 1, 2005)

80$ + tax at Wallace VW in Johnson City TN. Staff is friendly and helpful. 89$ if you need tire rotation ! Northpoint VW in AR (whom I purchased my Treg from) quoted me 130$ + tax ! Thats a rip off ! Will never visit them again


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My 5K service cost $116 locally after calling around and making them match price.
Since then I've bugged them to give me free oil changes when I am in for service since my Treg has had so many problems and service visits. That has worked.
Just recently, I used the free oil change coupon I received from the dealer. Standard coupon that Camelback VW send out. Service Advisor said it didn't say it couldn't be used for synthetic oil so they gave me a free oil change.


----------



## lovemuscle (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (jjacob1)*

the dealer here (in Rochester, NY) just quoted me $60 for full synthetic for my 5k change. i was planning on getting the first one done at the dealer so the dealer i bought from will stop hassling me.
how much is it at jiffy lube? i've never had my oil done somewhere, but i don't have a garage anymore...
i would wait until the 20k mark, but then the car and dealer would constantly bug me to go in for service


----------



## khaug (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (lovemuscle)*

I am quavering in fear of the 5K mile service cost for my V10 TDI: 14 quarts of synthetic oil, an oil filter and labor to drain the water trap in the fuel filter. 
Ah, well, probably I can get a home equity loan or something!


----------



## handi2 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (khaug)*

V-10 oil change & drain water seperator.
Labor $24.95
Oil $6.53 x14
Filter $13.00
Shop Supplies $1.75
Tax $ 9.84


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (handi2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *handi2* »_V-10 oil change & drain water seperator.
Labor $24.95
Oil $6.53 x14
Filter $13.00
Shop Supplies $1.75
Tax $ 9.84

$140.96. Not too bad considering my V6 takes 7 quarts of oil and my dealer still wants $110-120 for it! And, that's without draining the water separator I don't have.








Matt


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

I buy my own oil and filter and the good relationship with my local mechanic costs me $5.45 exactly.
My Ford expedition has been running strong for 203k miles with synthetic oil change intervals of 25k miles with an extra filterchange in between.


----------



## bdwsf20 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (nltomba)*

After reading through this entire thread, is there any reason to think that a Jiffy Lube (or any express lube place) couldn't do this procedure correctly for much less $$? I understand wanting to goto the VW dealer for mechanical work, etc...but this is an oil change and filter. I don't know, which is why I'm asking..
Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bdwsf20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bdwsf20* »_After reading through this entire thread, is there any reason to think that a Jiffy Lube (or any express lube place) couldn't do this procedure correctly for much less $$? I understand wanting to goto the VW dealer for mechanical work, etc...but this is an oil change and filter. I don't know, which is why I'm asking..
Thanks.

Cross thread your drain plug.
Not tighten your belly pan properly.
Use the wrong oil.
Leave the filler cap off.
Not have an oil filter in stock and lie to you about changing it.
Of course, so could the VW dealer.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Cross thread your drain plug.
Not tighten your belly pan properly.
Use the wrong oil.
Leave the filler cap off.
Not have an oil filter in stock and lie to you about changing it.
Of course, so could the VW dealer.

been there, seen that. its only close to 1500-2 grand to have the pan replaced. or you can do a timesert, like my customer did, spend 400 foir the diy kit, and install it crooked!


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

I charge @ 100.00 and use 0/40 pentosin, replace both crush washers, and filter of course. 
if its a good customer we will scan and rotate for 25 dollars more.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (german performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_I charge @ 100.00 and use 0/40 pentosin, replace both crush washers, and filter of course. 
if its a good customer we will scan and rotate for 25 dollars more.

Why are you using an oil NOT approved by VW?








The correct Pentosin oil is the 5W40


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

slip of the finger its 5/40 vw 502 00 complient oil
my error http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdwsf20 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (german performance)*

..for the record, I went to my dealer here in Sioux Falls, SD yesterday to get the radio replaced (the radio wouldn't display any information) free of charge and asked them about the oil change. I was quoted $100 because of the amount of oil, etc. Funny thing is that the lady infront of me got charged $75 for an oil change in a Jetta I believe and she said, "are you kidding me, $75 for an oil change?" Something tells me the people at the counter here about the prices of the oil changes and such on a daily basis. Considering I read this post yesterday I got a bit of a chuckle when I heard here asking to speak to the manager, etc..
Good reading. Thanks.


----------



## danmerz (Apr 27, 2011)

*Oil Change*

The Audi Dealership in West Palm Beach (Braman) quoted me $380 for an oil change and tire rotation...I asked if Dan Marino was performing this on my vehicle! Geees!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

danmerz said:


> The Audi Dealership in West Palm Beach (Braman) quoted me $380 for an oil change and tire rotation...I asked if Dan Marino was performing this on my vehicle! Geees!



Meh, Palm Beach, Audi dealer. Perhaps you should have gone to a VW dealer in a less up market area.


----------

